# Mounting fat32 extended, logical partition



## RobertWade (Jun 3, 2011)

I am absolutely stumped at how to mount a fat32 extended, logical partition. *fdisk* output below:


```
# fdisk /dev/ad5s4s2
******* Working on device /dev/ad5s4s2 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=9132 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=9132 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 63, size 9205182 (4494 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 5 (0x05),(Extended DOS)
    start 29672055, size 61432560 (29996 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
sysid 0 (0000),(unused)
    start 24897, size 0 (0 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 0/ head 0/ sector 0;
        end: cyl 370/ head 0/ sector 50
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

I am trying to mount the 29996 megabyte partition -- it is a fat32 partition. Here's what happens when I attempt mount:


```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/ad5s4s2 /mnt/music
mount_msdosfs: /dev/ad5s4s2: Invalid argument
```

I am just getting back into FreeBSD after a long absence and don't have my wits fully about me yet.

So any thoughts? Where am I going wrong?


----------



## tingo (Jun 3, 2011)

Look around in /dev to see what you have.
`$ ls -l /dev/ad5s4*`

Hopefully, that will tell you which names the partitions have got. IIRC, extended partitions start at 5.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 3, 2011)

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/ad5s5 /music
```
Look in /dev if it fails, another ad5 might work. And what type of disk is it? Additionally, between BSD versions, driver changes might change a ad5 to ada5, etc etc. (The post above appeared just before this one).


----------



## RobertWade (Jun 3, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Look around in /dev to see what you have
> `$ ls -l /dev/ad5s4*`
> Hopefully, that will tell you which names the partitions have got. IIRC, extended partitions start at 5.



I tried mounting anything in /dev/ad5 and I never got that drive.



> Look in /dev if it fails, another ad5 might work. And what type of disk is it? Additionally, between BSD versions, driver changes might change a ad5 to ada5, etc etc. (The post above appeared just before this one)



It's clear from the fdisk output above that that partition was stuck somehwere in ad5s4.

This is all OBE -- I just went back into Windows and changed that partition from a logical partition to a primary partition, which puts my count of primary partitions up to 3. That worked fine -- I'm not able to mount that 29GB partition I was looking for.

Shame that FreeBSD wasn't giving the partition an entry in /dev, though...


----------



## butcher (Jun 4, 2011)

Which FreeBSD version do you use? If it is 8.x+, then can you show output of the *gpart show* command?


----------

